# How to cure Gyno (Bitch Tits)



## qmack26

Hey Guys, I wanted to know is there anything solution to getting rid of Bitch Tits without surgery? If  It is, Is it  Anything I Can I take to make it Go away permanently? Thanks 4 d help


----------



## Elvia1023

qmack26 said:
			
		

> Hey Guys, I wanted to know is there anything solution to getting rid of Bitch Tits without surgery? If  It is, Is it  Anything I Can I take to make it Go away permanently? Thanks 4 d help



Have you got gyno through steroids? If so what steroids have you been using? Or is this a natural problem you have had throughout your life?


----------



## Elvia1023

There are 2 main ways besides surgery. The first is weight loss and natural exercises but I doubt your interested in that (and you might not need it).

I it is a new problem due to hormonal changes (steroids) you should start taking nolvadex. Or even lectrozole has that is much stronger. It all depends upon the severity of the gyno. If it is just a small lump then do nolva. If it is a bad problem go with the stronger compounds.

If you have done lots of Deca then gyno maybe caused by progesterone. Therefore clomid or nolva etc wont help. You would need to take something like caber or brimo. The dostinex would be the best (caber) to help matters. But this form of gyno is very rare and even if you done a test/deca cycle it will be 99% of the time be estrogenic gyno so go with nolva etc. Just telling you for future ref cos cycles such as deca/tren or deca/adrol increase chances of progesterone induced gyno.

So just google lectrozole and nolvadex


----------



## qmack26

I used D-bol, Nolva and i dont think I got off right


----------



## Elvia1023

qmack26 said:
			
		

> I used D-bol, Nolva and i dont think I got off right



Dbol is the cause of many cases of gyno. Well you have estrogen related gyno so serms or AI's will help. I don't get what you put. So I assume you done your nolva with dbol and then stopped them both together.... or did you do alittle nolva longer than the dbol.... ? For future ref dbol only cycles are not good. How long was you doing the dbol?

Anyway if you have any nolva left your best getting on that straightaway. You say bitch tits but how bad is it. Surely it can't be that bad cos you wouldn't just leave it to get worse if it was (or have you). When did you finish your cycle? It all depends upon the severity but I would say a good starting dose would be 40mg of nolva and do that till the problem goes and as it does slowly taper the dose down. But if it is really bad you might have to look into lectrozole etc cos that is stronger. I do think AI's are best for getting rid of gyno as opposed to serms.

Ideally if it isn't bad you should use arimidex and maybe even add 20mg of nolva to that. But if it is bad then lectro is the best route. But it is strong stuff and will kill your sex drive so we need to know more info interms of how bad it is and how long you have had the problem.


----------



## qmack26

its Not that bad but if you look from side you can tell i stopped D-bol an Nolva all at once My musle tissue is very soft know lik girl tits i was on 4 two months D-bol 30Mg & Nolva 50Mg a day


----------



## kaju

you still didn't say if you had it before you started the dbol. I assume you did get it from the dbol it is one of the side effects of dbol. if so follow the directions of Elvia. If you had it before and the dbol increased it the nolv and or other meds will not get ride of it completely. First give us your body fat percentage body weight and hight. A high body fat content will cause more side effects such as gyno and other side effects. we need more info. I personally am naturally prone to gyno but I control it by diet and exercise. NOT MEDS. But they are helpful whilst on the juice.


----------



## Elvia1023

qmack26 said:
			
		

> its Not that bad but if you look from side you can tell i stopped D-bol an Nolva all at once My musle tissue is very soft know lik girl tits i was on 4 two months D-bol 30Mg & Nolva 50Mg a day



Fuck that is one bad cycle. Did someone recommend that? Taking the nolva was a good thing but at 50mg - well that is shocking. But regardless of that you should be fine. For future ref if you ever want to take protection during a cycle look at arimidex or aromasin. One of those two are great alone but even adding proviron to the equation can be good too. Keep the nolva for PCT (after your cycle).

How long has it been since you finished? If it hasn't been that long most of it will slowly disappear over the next few weeks. My rec would be to just do maybe a few weeks of nolva at 20mg. There is often debates that if it has been too long there is no point in doing any form of PCT. But in imo if you still haven't recovered properly then you should always try one out... even if it is 2 months after the cycle. Even if you have began to regain your natural test I think SERMS at a low dose even after someone has messed up their cycle can be of great aid.

What is your libido like? Are you ok in that area or is not as good? If that is the case then defo do a few weeks of nolva at a small dose. Most importantly keep your diet tight and hit the cardio and do lots of stretching before and after exercise. The tissue will disapprear and harden up fairly fast if you do everything correctly. Just look at this as a learning experience. If you ever want help on cycles just ask away on this forum as there are lots of great guys on here who will be happy to help you out.


----------



## qmack26

No i did't get Gyno inteal I used D-bol its been 4 months sinced it happen and yes i believe my Libido was badly affected im 18, 5'9 height, 166 weight, 19% body fat


----------



## Elvia1023

qmack26 said:
			
		

> No i did't get Gyno inteal I used D-bol its been 4 months sinced it happen and yes i believe my Libido was badly affected im 18, 5'9 height, 166 weight, 19% body fat



I am just in a rush now (going to a girls for a late night booty call!). Have you thought about going to your doctor and getting tested for your testosterone levels etc. Your bf % is not extremely high but is high enough to indicate you are in the segment for people being extra sensitive to gyno. All that stuff I said about test etc please ignore. You shouldn't be doing steroids till you have atleast 5 years training behind you and have reached or almost reached your natural limits. You can't put an age on it but atleast 21. I think atleast 23 is best though. 

Once you get all this sorted just realize your only 18 (I am not being patronizing) and just concentrate on having fun, your studies and/or your career and of course girls etc. And just train naturally till you get to a certain level. It is important to have solid foundations in place and to have hormonally matured before embarking on AAS. If you have any questions just ask away and I am sure many will try and help you out.


----------



## kaju

Let me reiterate what Elvia said. 18 is to young for Steroids. If you would have come her first we would have recommended you do not touch them. 18 is too young. you are on a natural cycle at this age. I have seen young men your age hurt themselves taking steroids. when I say hurt themselves I mean they messed up there natural hormone production. Things you can do to get yourself back on track is do not touch anymore AAS for another 5 to 7 years unless under a doctors supervision. Second do things to boost your natural test by dieting. there are many article out there that will advise you on this. Mens health magazine has a book on this I cannot recall the name of it at this time but but you can google mens health and they have recommended reading list and the subject is the "T" plan or the "T" diet I cannot remember at this time but The "T" is for testosterone. It is a natural diet to boost  your natural test . go to menshealth.com Third thing you can do is do some heavy compound lifting exercises. i.e. roman dead lifts. these type of exercises boost natural test production. When you go to the doc be sure you tell him what you have done and do not leave out any details. he will know what to do if you tell him. if you do not tell him he may recommend therapy that will not be best for your situation. good luck


----------



## ASHOP

qmack26 said:
			
		

> Hey Guys, I wanted to know is there anything solution to getting rid of Bitch Tits without surgery? If  It is, Is it  Anything I Can I take to make it Go away permanently? Thanks 4 d help




High dose NOLVA over long period may help.
some are having success with the AI LETROZOLE for pre-exisitng gyno


----------



## 160883

*Bitch tits*

Hi guys, I'm a 32 year old male. I have taken SD Matrix (tren bombs) twice before, the last time, about a year ago. I had Bulgarian Tribulus as PCT. I don't really know what i'm doing and I was poorly advised. I can't tell you how much i regret it. 

I am a male of slim build, 6ft, 13st. Not sure of body fat. Would imagine around 15% perhaps

My nipples are sensitive when touched, tickly and puffy looking. I went doctors and have been advised to get a blood test to see what my test/Estrogen levels are. I am not confident in my doctor, he was having to google my problem. I thought I may get better advice on here.

Is there anything I can take or is it to late. When I feel my nipples, I can feel like hard tissue behind my nipple (giving it a pointy shape), although, when I'm cold, my nipples look normal. They sort of go hard and shrivel up like everybody else.

Any advice would be much appreciated

Thanks


----------



## ProFIT

160883 said:


> Hi guys, I'm a 32 year old male. I have taken SD Matrix (tren bombs) twice before, the last time, about a year ago. I had Bulgarian Tribulus as PCT. I don't really know what i'm doing and I was poorly advised. I can't tell you how much i regret it.
> 
> I am a male of slim build, 6ft, 13st. Not sure of body fat. Would imagine around 15% perhaps
> 
> My nipples are sensitive when touched, tickly and puffy looking. I went doctors and have been advised to get a blood test to see what my test/Estrogen levels are. I am not confident in my doctor, he was having to google my problem. I thought I may get better advice on here.
> 
> Is there anything I can take or is it to late. When I feel my nipples, I can feel like hard tissue behind my nipple (giving it a pointy shape), although, when I'm cold, my nipples look normal. They sort of go hard and shrivel up like everybody else.
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated
> 
> Thanks






ALIN said:


> High dose NOLVA over long period may help.
> some are having success with the AI LETROZOLE for pre-exisitng gyno



Take Alin's advise in the post I quoted here. See if that helps you out.


----------



## Brandon91

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18357357

20mg of nolva a day for 6 months, 62% of patients gyno went away. but 25% rebounded so be careful when coming off the nolva


----------



## 160883

Sorry one thing I didn't mention was that Ive also had Anavar and Winstrol. I'm informed these do not create Estrogen. If I continued to take these alongside Nova, would that be ok? I know Winstrol doesn't do a lot in its own, but that little bit of difference for me that I was happy with (slightly more fuller/hard look). I'm going on a stag do in May. The last thing I want to do is pull my top off and have bitch tits. I am not looking for the easy way out. I will be in the gym four times a week from now (weights and cardio) doing everything I can to get rid of them. Or is there anything else you would recommend me to take, or just stay clean and learn my lesson


----------



## 160883

Sorry, one more thing guys. Is it safe to buy Nolva online or is it better to see one of guys in the gym that have it? I find it abit embarrassing so would rather not 

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Brandon91

160883 said:


> Sorry, one more thing guys. Is it safe to buy Nolva online or is it better to see one of guys in the gym that have it? I find it abit embarrassing so would rather not
> 
> Thanks for the reply



nolva is easily attainable online mate, pretty much any pharmacy site will stock it


----------



## MightyJohn

Over the years, My gyno went away due to regularly being on Arimidex


----------



## Ironbuilt

Aromasin is estros death wish.


----------



## mike1107

Honestly in my case, femara worked amazing but surgery for a gyno that comes back all the time is the way to go if you can afford it


----------



## MR. BMJ

I agree with Mike! In most cases, especially once hard tissue is formed, surgery will unfortunately be the best route. It isn't all that bad, and afterward most everybody I know wishes they had done it sooner....the costs suck though if it is out of pocket. I had mine paid for in 2007, and it was 70% paid for. I had both my gyno surgery and also had them fix my embilical hernia at the same time. SO a 9 grand surgery cost me around maybe 2 grand IIRC.


----------



## Brian8060

*Bitch tits*

I think I have the same problem, and I did use Deca.  It's been a few years since I used it though and now I'm wondering if I can get rid of the bitch tits without surgery.  I did not have this problem before I used Deca, and my body fat is not the problem.  Will Nolvadex still work at this point?


----------



## Enigmatic707

Brian8060 said:


> I think I have the same problem, and I did use Deca.  It's been a few years since I used it though and now I'm wondering if I can get rid of the bitch tits without surgery.  I did not have this problem before I used Deca, and my body fat is not the problem.  Will Nolvadex still work at this point?



Nolvadex will not help reverse gyno. 

A combo of 
Letro
Proviron or Winny will do the trick as much as anything could minus surgery.


----------



## Austinite

The best method is using Ralox. This can be dosed at 60mg daily until gyno is reversed. Increasing dose up to 80mg would be fine. 

Another way is Nolva with a frontload week at 40mg daily, then 20mg daily until gyno is reversed. 

Both methods take a while, so patience is needed. Ralox is readily available and the superior method as it does a much better job at binding to the breast tissue's e receptor like no other serm.


----------



## LuKiFeR

Austinite said:


> The best method is using Ralox. This can be dosed at 60mg daily until gyno is reversed. Increasing dose up to 80mg would be fine.
> 
> Another way is Nolva with a frontload week at 40mg daily, then 20mg daily until gyno is reversed.
> 
> Both methods take a while, so patience is needed. Ralox is readily available and the superior method as it does a much better job at binding to the breast tissue's e receptor like no other serm.



ive read online that it reduced puberty gyno 80-90% of the time over 6-9mnth period. but i believe gyno from juice would be less of a time frame.
(puberty gyno harder to get rid of...correct me if im wrong)

but id def use Proviron while using Letro or whatever to reverse gyno.


----------



## Enigmatic707

I truly feel that serms are only mildly effective in combating gyno. The suppression of Estro, E2, Prolactin is IMO the most straight forward and best way to get rid of Gyno.

If I had it all on hand this is what I would use

Bromocriptine- 2.5 mg ed
Letro- 2.5mg ed for 5 days then 2.5mg eod
Proviron- 50mg ed
Winny- 100mg ed

Dosed all on the heavier side, while you may feel like shit for suppressing your levels to that great of a degree it's the best way.


----------



## Austinite

LuKiFeR said:


> ive read online that it reduced puberty gyno 80-90% of the time over 6-9mnth period. but i believe gyno from juice would be less of a time frame.
> (puberty gyno harder to get rid of...correct me if im wrong)
> 
> but id def use Proviron while using Letro or whatever to reverse gyno.



Yes, Ralox will take time, typically 3 months. Puberty gyno is a whole other ballgame. Letro is quite a harsh compound, and too often when used by inexperienced users, it leads to greater complications. Letro has it's place in our world, but I personally would keep it away from gyno-related concerns.


----------



## Enigmatic707

Austinite said:


> Yes, Ralox will take time, typically 3 months. Puberty gyno is a whole other ballgame. Letro is quite a harsh compound, and too often when used by inexperienced users, it leads to greater complications. Letro has it's place in our world, but I personally would keep it away from gyno-related concerns.



It's funny you say that- from my experience and that of others I've dealt with- seems as though Letro (while being quite harsh) is the best method. Nandi did quite a bit of research on this and concluded as well that a total elimination of estrogen was essential to halt the development of permanent glandular fibrosis. 

In reality, the etiology of gynecomastia is still unknown and a number of agents including estrogens, progestins, GH, IGF-1, and prolactin may be involved. However, most research and anecdotal evidence supports the belief that a decreased (T+DHT)/E ratio is central to the development of gyno, and that blocking the effects of estrogen, or increasing T + DHT levels, is central to ameliorating the problem.

That being said, an antagonist of the alpha and beta ER's will not suffice, while to some degree it may halt the progression of tissue proliferation- it still lacks the ability to alter the pathology which induced the gyno to begin with. Also taking a long approach to the problem also allows for the possibility for the tissue to gain some "permanence" 

Bottom line is that the pathology of gyno the manipulation of hormones that play into the pathways is the most important aspect of treatment. This is why my protocol has a high dose of DHT derivatives (in order to suppress the transcription of E2 in ER-a and ER-b) and a high and aggressive dosing of aromatase enzyme inhibitor.


----------



## umangsain

pls help me also

Hey guys, i did a deca testa and a tren testa course last year in dec 2012. I also did PCT after the course.

To prevent gyno my trainer asked to me to a course of temoxifen citrate for two weeks so that the pain and itching i feel will go away. I did the same and dramatically the pain and itching gone for sometime.

Now i feel that sometimes i feel verryyyyyyyyyyyyyyy minor itching in my nippels. I don't know much about gyno. I am not genetically a gyno prone guy as in my family everyone is skinny.

I am posting some of my latest pictures. Please help me. I want to know that if i do a course of temoxifen for about 3 months or say 6 months, will it help me to disappear the gyno totally.

I want to participate in bodybuilding comp. so i want to get rid of this small lump and itching totally.

Please help me about temoxifen and its doses or if you feel that after considering my pictures i need to take any other salt then please tell me or do i need to see a doc??

U can see my pictures on this link
http://www.anasci.org/vB/anabolic-steroid-discussion/32317-how-cure-gynecomastia.html


----------



## Domas

I need help
I've took primobolan 2 years ago only for 1 or 2 months and my trainer didn't gave me any anti estrogen now I'm having puffy nipples and a 1st degree gyno
Is there a solution that would be helpful??


----------



## Enigmatic707

Domas said:


> I need help
> I've took primobolan 2 years ago only for 1 or 2 months and my trainer didn't gave me any anti estrogen now I'm having puffy nipples and a 1st degree gyno
> Is there a solution that would be helpful??



Anyone else get a PM from this guy?


----------



## FamBam209

Holy crap i started reading this thread and all these newer guys jst started popping up w all these gyno issues daaaannng...i swear what pisses me off more is seeing these gym guys jst wantn to make a buck on the newer gym kids and jst sellem whatever and no one does their research and ust takes whatever is given to them bc the guy is really big that sold it so he must know what he is talking about..... Idk what else to say bout all this but fuck man research research research plllleeeeaaase


----------



## Ironbuilt

Two years ago is the topper..buy a bra..


----------



## Ironbuilt

Domas said:


> I need help
> I've took primobolan 2 years ago only for 1 or 2 months and my trainer didn't gave me any anti estrogen now I'm having puffy nipples and a 1st degree gyno
> Is there a solution that would be helpful??



SPAM.. Domas = Dumb ass  and if u would have put the bong down two years ago you wouldnt have the thc related gyno..buy a bra .


----------



## FamBam209

Its fuckn sad these guys nowadays r willing to take anythng bc big guy said so and fukrs r getn lazy n not doing the research then get a foul taste n join the rest of the fags that says aas is all bad look at me now bc i did a cycle yrs ago not to mention i didnt do my homework or follow proper protocol bt wasazy and listen to big guy so he must knw his shit....  Hmmm being lazy not researchig=bad shit happenig your own fault .... Plenty of resources out there to not have to wear a "bra"  or whatever weird thing u got growig


----------



## Enigmatic707

Ironbuilt said:


> SPAM.. Domas = Dumb ass  and if u would have put the bong down two years ago you wouldnt have the thc related gyno..buy a bra .



He's pm'ing asking the exact same questions in the thread- seemed odd considering I have no clue who his guy is


----------



## phineas

if you already have high estrogen in circulation you can take serms, but you can also help the body to eliminate the estrogen by pushing through the glucorondiation step faster.

take 3000-4500mg of Calcium D- Glucarate
take DIM
Take SSKI- standard solution of potassium iodine
Take T3 to speed up metabolism

this should clean out estrogens faster and help convert the more potent estradiol to its less evil buddies : estadione, estriol and estrione.


----------



## adrian

*hello*

i'm new on this forum, so excuse me if i do something wrong. also excuse me for my bad english. I started 1 week ago my first cycle, d-bol and test e. my cycle is:- 30 mg d-bol ed for 4 weeks and test e 500 mg per week, 250 mg twice per week. I started with a dose of 20 mg ed of dbol and 250 mg per week test e. today , my second week of this cycle started and i feel a litlle discomfort to my nipples. i have tamoxifen, should i use it? or should i use an AI like arimidex or aromasin. if i use an AI the DHT it will raise ? i'm worried for my hair, i don't want to lose it. thank you


----------



## mike1107

gyno from primo 2 years ago ? 
yeah right


----------



## mike1107

Also I remember that super doses of Nolva + letro will help 

I ran something like 60mg Nolva and 2.5mg letro a day and it did change things tremendously


----------



## adrian

anybody help me?


----------



## Humana

Letro is pirty good for your situation.  If it's really bad and you have exhausted all your remedies then surgery may be your way to go.  There are so many protocols out there for using letro, nolva, proviron, etc.  you may have to experiment to find the one that works for you.  Same as anything else.  What works for one person isn't that great for another and I think it has a lot to do with your whole system  ie hormonal etc.  We aren't all made the same internally.


----------



## turbobusa

Elvia mentioned what a shitty cycle you outlined . He is correct. 
I did a dbol only cycle years ago. Awesome gains . Came to the end of tabs and no pct.Funniest shit ever. I could practically hear the whistle of my strength plummeting! Ha ha ha . Ok couple things to remember. 1. nolvadex has some 
estrogenic activity itself. Letro is the hammer as far as stubborn gyno. 
As far as arimidex or aromasin I tend to like aromasin. 
Did you piss somebody off then ask them for cycle advice? :confused
I would think you are fairly prone to gyno. Many guys would have no problem with 30 mg. good news is your dbol was good. If it were me and your age I would get my endocrine system back as close to normal (for you)as possible. 
Get those natty gains going again. Drop some bf and see really how bad the titties are. When you have slosh in the lower pec area it's hard to tell severity. 
Elvia  mentioned dropping fat that is why. Many times a guy will get lean and find much less gyno then initially thought. I would like to have seen the look on your face with that first "crashed " training session. Can be pretty dishearting after feeling all badass with the big temporary gains. As mentioned Letro is the big dog in these situations . I would personelly use very small amounts of 
hcg /hmg with aromasin for estro controll . Also aromasin does raise t levels. 
A slow taper to some nolv or my preference clomid and hopefully you will be gtg.Get back to natty and work training and food for gains. That cycle is what I call a beginners novelty cycle. LIke wow holy shit I'm big -I;m strong then holy shit I'm weak I'm soft and little. Know what the ride is before you get on in the future.... Good luck , T...


----------



## Elvia1023

turbobusa said:


> Elvia mentioned what a shitty cycle you outlined . He is correct.
> I did a dbol only cycle years ago. Awesome gains . Came to the end of tabs and no pct.Funniest shit ever. I could practically hear the whistle of my strength plummeting! Ha ha ha . Ok couple things to remember. 1. nolvadex has some
> estrogenic activity itself. Letro is the hammer as far as stubborn gyno.
> As far as arimidex or aromasin I tend to like aromasin.
> Did you piss somebody off then ask them for cycle advice? :confused
> I would think you are fairly prone to gyno. Many guys would have no problem with 30 mg. good news is your dbol was good. If it were me and your age I would get my endocrine system back as close to normal (for you)as possible.
> Get those natty gains going again. Drop some bf and see really how bad the titties are. When you have slosh in the lower pec area it's hard to tell severity.
> Elvia  mentioned dropping fat that is why. Many times a guy will get lean and find much less gyno then initially thought. I would like to have seen the look on your face with that first "crashed " training session. Can be pretty dishearting after feeling all badass with the big temporary gains. As mentioned Letro is the big dog in these situations . I would personelly use very small amounts of
> hcg /hmg with aromasin for estro controll . Also aromasin does raise t levels.
> A slow taper to some nolv or my preference clomid and hopefully you will be gtg.Get back to natty and work training and food for gains. That cycle is what I call a beginners novelty cycle. LIke wow holy shit I'm big -I;m strong then holy shit I'm weak I'm soft and little. Know what the ride is before you get on in the future.... Good luck , T...



Turbo those posts are from 2008  Some idiot bumped this thread. I always cringe when I look back at what I posted when I was fairly new to everything... although not too bad this time


----------



## Enigmatic707

Elvia1023 said:


> Turbo those posts are from 2008  Some idiot bumped this thread. I always cringe when I look back at what I posted when I was fairly new to everything... although not too bad this time



Haha... I look at my post from 2001 and I laugh at my newb post!!!


----------



## tyre22

*How to cure gyno*

I have a question, I was on alpha one max by black stone labs which i know is not a real type of steroid or so i think its not. I did a cycle of it and a pct with it. Then a month later I went to a test shot clinic and was on a 4 month treatment without a pct. I just up and quit everything. Ive always been to scared to do try real steroids cuz of the side effects. But I think i have one.And now I have a LUMP under my left nipple about 2 cenimeters big and im wanting to know  will nolvadex will cure it and if so how much should I take.


----------



## dorian777

tyre22 said:


> I have a question, I was on alpha one max by black stone labs which i know is not a real type of steroid or so i think its not. I did a cycle of it and a pct with it. Then a month later I went to a test shot clinic and was on a 4 month treatment without a pct. I just up and quit everything. Ive always been to scared to do try real steroids cuz of the side effects. But I think i have one.And now I have a LUMP under my left nipple about 2 cenimeters big and im wanting to know  will nolvadex will cure it and if so how much should I take.



I have found pro-hormones to be the worst with all the sides, including gyno. They are shit. Stay away from them. If you want to start out with something good, go with 500 mg of test cyp or enan. I bet you'll find that you get better gains and no gyno.


----------



## tyre22

yeah i know!! fucking side effects! im just trying to find something to get rid of this damn lump and start fresh with something and do it right.


----------



## Enigmatic707

tyre22 said:


> yeah i know!! fucking side effects! im just trying to find something to get rid of this damn lump and start fresh with something and do it right.




There are all the answers you want in this thread... Plus so many other threads answer your question directly. Do a quick search and you'll find your answers


----------

